
Facebook exec calls WhatsApp’s cofounder ‘a whole new standard of low-class’ - leothekim
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-exec-david-marcus-attacks-whatsapp-cofounder-2018-9
======
justtopost
That kind of PR really makes me want to reach out and do business with
facebook (or cofounder) /s

Don't be the guy/gal who bashes their ex, previous employer, etc. We look as
ourselves being next on your vile tounge. Nothing lasts forever, I will always
perfer to do business with those that treat those they see as 'beneath them'
well. AKA a person is only as nice and their shittiest interaction, and people
remember it. Don't sugarcoat it, but airing your dirty laundry only makes the
whole place stink.

